# Success using CBFM?



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All

Hubby and I have been trying to conceive for 6 years, and I have an (undiagnosed, as our GP and the fertility clinic will not accept it's an issue!) luteal phase defect (Luteal phase of around 6-7 days with cycle length of around 24 days).  We've been through two rounds of IVF, one funded and one paid, and while I did get pregnant on both, I miscarried both pregnancies at around five-six weeks.  The clinic and NHS will not do any tests and have put it down to "bad luck".  I'm 35, hubby is 37.

I have always been convinced that our inability to conceive was down to my short luteal phase - The fact that I got pregnant on both IVF cycles reinforced this for me, as with the IVF cycle, your normal luteal phase doesn't come into it, as the drugs control your cycle. My hubby has no problems, and we are diagnosed as "unexplained".

I've delayed starting another IVF cycle, as two miscarriages within six months really took it out of me last year, and I just want a break from all the poking and prodding, so we've booked a holiday in June and decided to try on our own for six months before making a decision on whether to have one final go with IVF.

I've started using the CBFM, and from my last cycle started using the Cyclogest that I had left over from the last IVF, to try and lengthen my cycle (And it worked - Cycle length 31 days, Luteal phase 12 days - Why couldn't they just let me try progesterone before telling me IVF was our only option?!).  I've found the monitor really good, and have had definite highs and peaks the last three months I've been using it, although hubby was away for some of the peaks so we didn't manage to BD 

I just wondered if anyone else out there with a similar history to mine has had any success with the CBFM?  And also whether anyone has been successful in getting their GP to prescribe progesterone for LPD?  I only have about four months worth of Cyclogest, so I want to try and get my GP to prescribe me some more if I don't manage to fall while I have this stash.

I guess I'm just looking for some success stories that it can happen after two miscarriages and IVF, and I'm not pinning my hopes on something that will never happen.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Murphy 
I just wanted to say best of luck - sadly miscarriages are too easily swept under the carpet by the medical profession, and gp's in general will not offer investigations until you've gone through this heartbreak 3 times.

Wishing you all the luck in the world
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi murphy,

ive kind of had success with CBFM. 5 months in i fell pregnant using CBFM. although unfortunately, i miscarried, age and recurrent miscarrier. am now back with using CBFM and on an extraordinary amount of vits after research on here. mainly taking vts to increase egg quality and then should i get a bfp there is  a section on what vits to take to help maintain the pregnancy.

incdentally, when i recently had donor fet abroad (BFN) my dorctor was able to do me a private (had to pay) prescription for cyclogest. if he wont give it to you nhs prescription, he may do you a private prescription.

good luck on your journey

jade xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

Apparently vit b6 is good for LP defect, not tried it.

The cbfm is the best thing I have ever bought-check out my sig

Good luck

Strawbs x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've just bought one of these and so waiting for af now so I can start using it next cycle!!

Good luck and let me know if you have any joy with it


----------



## Laura111 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hia,

we have been trying to conceive for 2 years. I've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. So frustrating! I have been using  100mg for 7 months. Using ovulation tests and the progesterone bloods I have worked out my luteal phase is 9 days. My cycle is 28/29 days. So the day 21 progesterone bloods are always low. My consultant has been similarly dismissive about the effect of a short luteal phase on conception. I have done lots of research and pushed the issue. She prescribed me cyclogest (the suppositories). Only because she couldn't really answer my questions and think she did it to shut me up! This is the first month I have used it, so keeping fingers crossed. I have been taking vit b6 100 mg for two months no change yet. 

There seems to be lots of stuff on the Internet but the docs I have seen, seem to think that as long as you are ovulating that's not the problem. I asked why is it called a defect if it doesn't cause a problem? There was no answer to that! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------

